# [solved] Monitor wird schwarz nach beenden X-Server

## x488u

Hi,

ich muss euch mal mit einer Frage belästigen, vielleicht kann mir Jemand helfen...

Nachdem ich heute meine Grafikkarte aufgerüstet habe zuvor GF7600 jetzt GF8800GT, wird der Monitor schwarz wenn ich den XServer beende (Beenden KDE oder STRG+ALT+1). Wenn ich dann (blind  :Rolling Eyes:  ) KDE wieder starte bzw. dahin wechsle kommt das Bild zurück.

Leider gibt mein Monitor dann keine Informationen aus, was er für ein Signal bekommt. 

Habt ihr eine Idee, woran das liegen kann? 

CULast edited by x488u on Wed Aug 29, 2007 4:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Habt ihr eine Idee, woran das liegen kann? 

 

Nein, nicht bevor du ein paar mehr Informationen rausrückst.  :Smile: 

Interessant wären da deine nvidia-Treiberversion sowie der verwendete Framebuffer-Treiber für die Konsole. Die Xorg Version kann auch nicht schaden.

Du könntest auch mal testweise den nv Treiber verwenden um zu testen, ob das Problem am Xorg Grafiktreiber liegt.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

ein Problem mit den gleichen Symptomen wie von dir beschrieben hatte ich auch für kurze Zeit. Soweit ich mich erinnere, hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 installiert. Das Problem machte sich bei mir bemerkbar, wenn ich von X aus auf eine Textkonsole gewechselt bin (meistens, um einen zweiten X-Server zu starten). Ob der Monitor auch schwarz wurde, wenn ich alle X-Server beendet habe, weiß ich nicht mehr, da ich den betroffenen Rechner nur selten reboote oder ohne X-Server betreibe.

Abhilfe schaffte bei mir eine ältere Version des nvidia-drivers Pakets (Version 1.0.9755-r1). Später habe ich dann x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 installiert und hatte bis heute mit der Treiberversion ebenfalls keine Probleme mehr beim Wechseln auf die Textkonsole.

Im nvnews Forum las ich darüber mal in einem Thread, aber dort steht, daß es auch mit den Treiberversionen Probleme gäbe, mit denen ich kein Problem mit der Textkonsole hatte.

Grüße

Poly-C

[edit]

Beim Durchstöbern habe ich gerade noch mehr gefunden:

100.14.11 won't let me switch away from X.

Can't switch VT with 100.14.09 drivers

Ich sollte vielleicht erwähnen, daß ich keine Framebufferkonsolen verwende. Aber wie man in den Threads schön sieht, scheinen einige Versionen der nvidia Treiber davon betroffen zu sein.

[/edit]

----------

## Vortex375

In den Release Notes von 100.14.11 steht auch:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Fixed console restore problems in several different configurations

 

Klingt doch vielversprechend.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## x488u

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Habt ihr eine Idee, woran das liegen kann?  
> 
> Nein, nicht bevor du ein paar mehr Informationen rausrückst. 
> 
> Interessant wären da deine nvidia-Treiberversion sowie der verwendete Framebuffer-Treiber für die Konsole. Die Xorg Version kann auch nicht schaden.
> ...

 

Hallo,

zurück aus dem Urlaub! Hier die Infos:

- nvidia 100.14.09 1920*1200, 24Bit

- xorg 7.2

- vesafb-tng 1024*786, 24Bit

Werde mal neuere und ältere Versionen ausprobieren! 

Danke für die Hilfe!

CU!

----------

## x488u

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In den Release Notes von 100.14.11 steht auch:
> 
> Zitat:
> ...

 

Hi,

hat geholfen! Mit dem Treiber ist das Problem weg!

Thx für die Hilfe!

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *x488u wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*   
> 
> In den Release Notes von 100.14.11 steht auch:
> 
> Zitat:
> ...

 

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem  :Smile:  gut das es bei Dir läuft. Deine Grafikkarte ist etwas überdemensioniert oder   :Razz: 

----------

## x488u

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Deine Grafikkarte ist etwas überdemensioniert oder  

 

Nein, warum?

----------

## CommanderHammilton

GF8800GT ist schon nen mörder teil^^wieviel speicher hat die karte ?

----------

## x488u

Ja, ist nicht schlecht. Hat 640MB. 

cu

----------

